# Bathtub Handle Spins 360�



## friguy3 (Dec 19, 2016)

*Bathtub Handle Spins 360°*

One of the bathtub handles (Moen Eva Arc two handle) will freely spin all the way around. If its in the off position, turning it forward or backwards turns on the water and it can spin around back to the off position. No water leaks. Havent taken the handle off yet since not 100% sure what to look for. TIA!


----------



## jmon (Nov 5, 2012)

*Re: Bathtub Handle Spins 360°*

More than likely the handle threads have become stripped. No biggy, Contact the manufacturer and they will probably send the part for free. Sometimes the stem threads that the handle goes on can get stripped as well.

I replied to your post so post a pic when you can. Thanks.


----------



## jmon (Nov 5, 2012)

*Re: Bathtub Handle Spins 360°*

Ok, thanks. The pic already showed up. Take handle off and see what the problem is. I'm guessing it's the handle itself has become stripped.

Looks like an allen or torx wrench will be needed.


----------



## friguy3 (Dec 19, 2016)

*Re: Bathtub Handle Spins 360°*



jmon said:


> Ok, thanks. The pic already showed up. Take handle off and see what the problem is. I'm guessing it's the handle itself has become stripped.
> 
> Looks like an allen or torx wrench will be needed.


Took a while to figure out, the main piece just unscrews apparently and lifts off, Ill unscrew and post pics tomorrow. Thanks!


----------



## friguy3 (Dec 19, 2016)

*Re: Bathtub Handle Spins 360°*

So the handle comes off (just unscrews) easily. If I take out the screw at the bottom of that piece, there are little plastic pieces at the bottom that keep the handle from rotating, they look like theyre all broken off. But, I cant get that entire piece out. I think thats the "cartridge." I screwed the piece back on, and I should be able to pull it up? I did, With a lot of force, and it wont come up. Just, pull harder?


----------



## jmon (Nov 5, 2012)

*Re: Bathtub Handle Spins 360°*

The threads on the stem look pretty worn out as well. You will probably have to replace both.


----------



## jmon (Nov 5, 2012)

*Re: Bathtub Handle Spins 360°*

Best advice I can give you is to call or go to moen's website, they will assist you in the removal and replacement. They have videos showing how to do this or they will talk you through it. 

They will send you the parts you need for free. Most big box, hardware or plumbing supply stores stock their cartridges/parts if you can't wait. Just bring the old parts with you to match them up. You can also google utube videos. 

You may need a moen cartridge puller from them or a big box store to remove the cartridge. Looks like you may have broken something.

With it being Christmas today and tomorrow being holiday for some you will have to wait until Tuesday to call them. Maybe a plumber can help you out further, they see these kind of things everyday. 

Hope you get it working again soon.


----------



## friguy3 (Dec 19, 2016)

*Re: Bathtub Handle Spins 360°*

So I figured it all out. I emailed Moen and they sent me some parts, but not what I needed. Its rather simple, I just needed to change the cartridge.

First remove the screw down the middle and then the stem pulls out.










In the roman bathtube type, there is a screwed in piece that needs to come out first. there is a tool you can use, or just use a pair of plyers.


















Just keep unscrewing...a lot as the entire inner tube is threaded. And Take that out.










The put the stem back on and screw it back in. Once its in, pull. Pull and wiggle and it will slowly pop out.










As you can see, there is a little piece that stops the handle from swiveling more. The new one shows the little tab.










I took off the stem and screwed it on the new on and pushing it down. Now it has to go one way and the bottom is flat on 2 sides so it can go in 2 ways. I just put it in, turned on the water and tried it, didnt work. So I pulled it and rotated it 180 degrees. Removed the stem, put the piece back around that needed the plyers to screw it in then reattached the stem. Screwd the handle back on and boom, it works!! Thanks @jmon


----------



## jmon (Nov 5, 2012)

*Re: Bathtub Handle Spins 360°*

You are welcome fireguy, glad you got it working again. Great job..:thumbsup::thumbsup:

Your details may help others as well with a similar situation. Thanks.


----------

